# Xigmatek Midgard II



## Darksaber (Dec 4, 2011)

The Xigmatek Midgard chassis has been one of the most popular cases in its price class. After almost 3 years, Xigmatek now presents the successor simply called Midgard II. It features a timeless design just like the original one, but includes a long list of new and updated features. The Midgard II has some big shoes to fill - let us see if it manages to impress as much as the original.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been really impressed with the Xigmatek cases and their value for the money.  I've been using the Asgard II case in a lot of customer builds recently and for $30-40 it is a huge bang for the buck.  I might have to start using the Midgard II once it reaches availability in the US.


----------



## xkche (Dec 9, 2011)

This case... with this MoBo... looks great!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2011)

When can we expect e-tailers to carry this? I am so ready to go this route instead of spending my time on a case mod + cost tools on the rocketfish.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Dec 9, 2011)

Isn't the external look a bit too Bitfenix Shinobi-ish? Regardless of this case being such great value for money (not that the Shinobi isn't/wasn't).


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice looking case.  My eyes... my opinion.
I don't like fancy stuff.  It should function how I want.
Price point is decent, too.
I would definitely include this as an option for a build.

Darksaber gets 5 out 5 stars for the review. Outstanding!
And, the Xigmatek Midgard 2 gets 4.75 out 5 stars... the reason for the deduction, I like my PSU filter.  Just me though.

Looks a lot like my CM 690 II, too.  Which, is good, 'cause I like my 690.


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 10, 2011)

I do have a Midgard I - you can simply turn the PSU around, problem solved!


----------

